# Brushless dyno?



## forist58 (Nov 26, 2010)

hello. i was woundering if they made dyno's for brushless motors and if so does anyone know where you can buy them from ?


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

forist58 said:


> hello. i was woundering if they made dyno's for brushless motors and if so does anyone know where you can buy them from ?


yes there is and this is the guy to ask .. as i know he has one ... seen it in use .. 
http://www.rcspeedshop.com/

and if you know RC EDMS you know the name ..


----------

